# Fan



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello. I was wondering if having a fan on is okay. If they are secure in the cage. It is beginning to get extremely hot in my room. Their cage is about 10 feet away from my ceiling fan. Will they be okay?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, as long as they are in the cage and it is secured.

If you can direct your fan so it pulls the air upward rather than pushing it downward, that would be best.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, having a ceiling fan on is fine to move the air around the room, it is not recommended to have a fan blowing directly onto your birds. You can place a towel or thin sheet over the top and sides of the cage this will help keep the direct draft of them, if it is extremely hot and your birds are sitting with the wings slightly away from their bodies this means they are hot. You can offer them a bath with room temperature water in it, or use a misting bottle to lightly mist them.


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

The ceiling fan is about 10 feet away from them. And would having a blanket on the cage make it even more hot for them?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

A lot of members cover the cage as a security blanket so to say. I cover my birds cages with a light tablecloth with an open weave or towel during the day, the cage is not completely covered across the top and down the sides around a third. Having this makes them feel safe, If it I really hot you can wet the towel as well. AT night time I cover my cages with a heavier cloth, and leave a night light on for them.:budgie:


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

So should I cover the cage the direction the fan is blowing?


----------

